# How accurate are those DNA tests? Is guessing better?



## Hopps (Feb 4, 2014)

Just curious about those DNA tests. Still wondering what breed(s) make up my rescue dog, Hopps. He is pretty adorable, and my best guess is a Brittany mixed with some sort of Hound, possibly redtick coonhound...

Also anyone have a different guess to his breeding? 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pyrlover (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently did the DNA breed test and I was very pleased! I always suspected my dog was half Great Pyr and half St. Bernard, and the test came back saying she was 3/4 and 1/4. I would definitely say go for it.


----------

